# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Just finished

## Moondog55

After a delay of only 12 months.
I finally bought a bag of mortar mix and laid the last few blocks on Ceciles firepit, this morning the tadpole and I slapped some whitewash over the blockwork, I added a bit more than 5% white cement to the lime putty and laid it on thick, mainly to disguise my lousy block laying etc>
I did something right tho as there were no leftovers; I made up just enough whitewash to do the coat.
I may need to do another coat tomorrow but I have a bucket of lime slurry there ready to go if I need it.
Boss is happy

----------


## PhilT2

> Boss is happy

  That's the important bit.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks awesome!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx Uncle Bob.
I'm really glad that that small job has been crossed of the Hunny-Do list at last, I'm also glad I didn't go any higher, I think it would have been silly finishing at a point myself even if that is how all the online photos show this style.

----------

